# Pointer question? Griffons or GSP's



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

I run brittany spaniels. I need some info and insight on Griffons and GSP's. My wife wants a Griffon pretty bad. However, the price of one is outrageous in my opinion. I am trying to talk her out of it and have found a good GSP breeder. So, help me out. My wife has never trained a dog in her life. She loves my britts but wants to try something new. Here are my questions, which is easier to train?
Which will work better with my other dogs?
Which one has more bang for the buck?

Any insight on these two breeds will be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## gonedoggin (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't know how many people would have enough experience w/ both breeds to really give you anything more than a biased opinion about which breed is best suited for you but I will give you my advice.

Let your wife know how much you'd prefer a GSP and how much it pains you to spend so much on a Griffon and then let slowly her talk you into it. If you can get your wife to feel "invested" in the decision, you will have a lot easier time when the puppy chews up her shoes or pukes on the floor just as you're heading for work. You might even get her interested in helping you train or go hunting.

The positives of paying more for a puppy that she wants probably has a better chance of paying off in the long run that any difference between the two breeds.


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks. I am pretty good with Brits but they are a very easy dog to work with. I dont know much about any other breed. She wants to train the dog herself and hunt over it. I chuckle at this cause I know i'll end up doing most of it. My lack of knowledge of other breeds scares me a bit. Thanks again


----------



## gonedoggin (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, I wouldn't be scared at all of a GSP, I have had the good fortune to hunt quite a bit w/ some really good ones. In fact the best all-around pointing dog I've ever gunned over belongs to a good friend who has told me how easy he was to train. I've heard them described as "just like a lab" in terms of personality on more than one occasion.

I've hunted over exactly one Griffon that I can recall but I remember being impressed enough w/ his performance on south Texas quail that I asked the dog handler to get him out again after we'd run through his string of pointers & GSPs.

I am surprised I guess that you are having trouble choosing between the 2 breeds. I would think that because they look so different from one another, you'd have a strong enough preference based on that alone.

Which one would you most enjoy watching pin a bird?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

On average GSP's are easier to train than Brits, much more forgiving and mentally tougher so they bounce back well from training errors.

Other than that and more likelyhood to be willing waterdogs there is no difference.

If you can train a Brit you can train the other two


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

The Griffs will be better cold water dogs than the GSP's are and they will be easier to train. That is second hand info from friends of mine. I've trained a lot of GSP's and GWP's, but no Griffs. I have two friends that own them though and both tell me they were a piece of cake to train.

For a good GWP, DD, Griff, of PP expect to pay 800-1000 for a pup.


----------

